# What are my 2 hives worth?...



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

I wanted to get into beekeeping, my neighbor gave me enough for two complete hives (pictured). Didn't have to time to start and am unfortunately having to move to town. Have some friends interested in beekeeping, but I have no idea what a reasonable price for two hives is. 

What do you think they are worth? 

Thanks! :thumb:
Happychick


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

If you have a few friends with a place to keep bees give the hives to them and split the honey.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

With out bees they are worth what some one wants to pay you.

I paid at a farm auction 2.00 for 2 pick up loads of deeps, medium supers and some shallows. Several of the honey supers had brand new foundation and frames in them.

At another auction I got two pick up loads and a loaded trailer for $5.00, again a nice mix of deeps, medium supers and shallows.



















Just some of the $5.00 pile.

 Al


----------



## goateeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Alleyyooper, you got a super good deal. when buying used supers and frames it pays NOT to give too much because you are taking a chance using them anyway. disinfect them first and add the bees.
you got a bargain!:thumb:


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

alleyyooper said:


> With out bees they are worth what some one wants to pay you.
> 
> I paid at a farm auction 2.00 for 2 pick up loads of deeps, medium supers and some shallows. Several of the honey supers had brand new foundation and frames in them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

happychick said:


> My neighbor gave me enough for two complete hives (pictured). Have some friends interested in beekeeping, but I have no idea what a reasonable price for two hives is.
> What do you think they are worth?
> Happychick


GAVE? If the neighbor's GAVE those to you, pass it forward to your friends. Just tell them, if they harvest some honey, you want a bottle every year they produce.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We are in South East Michigan, At presant we have our bees in our front and back yard and 12 out yards.

When you get used wooden wear scorch the deeps and supers inside, I sand and stain them after wards. Frames remove all the wax and proplis then soak them in a 4 to 1 ratio of bleach and water for a couple of days they remove them and rince and dry before adding new foundation.

 Al


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Alley, how do you "scorch" them?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

southerngurl said:


> Alley, how do you "scorch" them?


With a torch....:thumb:
Don't set them on fire or anything...just enough to heat the wood to kill any nasties that may be in there.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice - as I never got into beekeeping I had no idea what I was even looking at! I will pass them on to the friends, asking for honey in return is a great idea.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> With a torch....:thumb:
> Don't set them on fire or anything...just enough to heat the wood to kill any nasties that may be in there.


*Standing over pile of ashes*, "Yep, that should do it!"
LOL 
Don't have a torch. Something like this?? http://www.amazon.com/Blazer-GB2001...?ie=UTF8&qid=1360258978&sr=8-2&keywords=torch


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

More like this, that screws on to the butane tank.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_352271-717-...=torchs&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=torchs&facetInfo=

I use this one since it is also a great smoker lighter and no need to carry matches or news papers.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_97778-13877...=torchs&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=torchs&facetInfo=

 Al


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

*chuckles*

We have both

I use the smaller one for making creme brulee and the like....
I'd imagine it'd be a real pita to do an entire hive box with one...much less several...the larger torch like Al posted a link to is readily available at Lowes..heck even Wallyworld has em...IIRC under $25 at either place.


----------

